# Lifetime movies!



## luvs (Jun 10, 2008)

guy or gal, if you love a lifetime movie- even my DAD watches them- name your faves.....

mine:
-15 & pregnant
-for the love of nancy
-too young to be a Dad


----------



## pacanis (Jun 10, 2008)

I like that one where the mother is on her own..... and her daughter is coming of age..... and the son wants to be with his dad...... and then there's a stalker, but he acts like a nice guy sometimes..... and money is tight.....and the whole movie is wrapped up in the last 8 minutes and all is fine.

Oh wait, they are all like that.... 

My remote has been known to stop on LMN from time to time, but I honestly couldn't tell you the name of one movie I've seen


----------



## GB (Jun 10, 2008)

We have a special TV. It does not pick up any of the Lifetime channels. At least that is what I have told my wife.


----------



## luvs (Jun 10, 2008)

well, GEEBS!!!!!!


----------



## TATTRAT (Jun 10, 2008)

GB said:


> We have a special TV. It does not pick up any of the Lifetime channels. At least that is what I have told my wife.



I paid an extra grand for the feature


----------



## GB (Jun 10, 2008)

TATTRAT said:


> I paid an extra grand for the feature



And worth every penny!


----------



## redkitty (Jun 10, 2008)

GB said:


> We have a special TV. It does not pick up any of the Lifetime channels. At least that is what I have told my wife.



Hahahahaaa!  Genius!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 10, 2008)

I am with GB and Tat, the channel is forbidden here!


----------



## Katie H (Jun 10, 2008)

I must be living on another planet.  I've never heard of Lifetime.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jun 10, 2008)

I don't have cable tv , just plain old broadcast channels.


----------



## luvs (Jun 10, 2008)

it's chick flicks, katie!


----------



## Katie H (Jun 10, 2008)

Now I understand.  I don't watch chick flicks.  That's why Lifetime is unfamiliar to me.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 10, 2008)

Well, some chick flicks, and if that is all they showed then I wouldn't care about watching it. But they do more 'abused' movies than chick flicks, and after awhile you get a little tired of them portraying every man on the planet as evil and every womans responsibility is to control all men.
They get a little warped on that channel...


----------



## luvs (Jun 10, 2008)

yeah....
'cept i love other, more gentle movies on lifetime.
like my faves.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 10, 2008)

They had the "Love comes..." series on there I think, DW did watch them and said they were pretty good. Something like Love Comes Softly, Loves Enduring Promise, that sound right?
Nothing wrong with a good chick flick, they just need to show more of them more often.


----------



## luvs (Jun 10, 2008)

lifetime movie network shows them.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 10, 2008)

I hope I didn't hurt your feelings, I didn't mean to. It was just in my opinion they spend too much time on the negative when there are so many heartwarming movies out there they could be showing.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jun 10, 2008)

well, my disdain for the network comes from a relationship with a woman who LOVED...no, OBSESSED over the channel...I was subjected to more then I would like to admit to, and if I learned 1 thing from this experience it is this:Lifetime HATES men...but, just my opinion...


----------



## GB (Jun 10, 2008)

TATTRAT said:


> Lifetime HATES men...but, just my opinion...


Nope not just your opinion. I share it as well. But that is OK cause I hate Lifetime right back


----------



## TATTRAT (Jun 10, 2008)

ROFL, sometimes I think we were separated at birth, lol.


----------



## GB (Jun 10, 2008)

Pass me a beer bro. We can throw the empties at Lifetime.


----------



## luvs (Jun 10, 2008)

fine, i'll drop my thread. i throw in my towel.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 10, 2008)

TATTRAT said:


> ROFL, sometimes I think we were separated at birth, lol.


 
Separated at birth.... I think Lifetime had a movie on that.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jun 10, 2008)

luvs hun, it's not like that. The boys are boys.

I am more then sure some gals, and guys, will weigh in.


----------



## middie (Jun 10, 2008)

I don't watch Lifetime.


----------



## pdswife (Jun 10, 2008)

I've been watching ARMY WIVES  it's pretty good.


----------



## *amy* (Jun 10, 2008)

My girlfriend's (now ex) husband, an ex Navy Seal, called it "Lifetime: Television for weenies."   Haven't watched it in a few years.  Two I recall & liked:

Meredith Baxter in The Betty Broderick Story. (She puts the husband thru law school, he marries younger woman (sect), she kills them both.  MB's performance was so over the top, I couldn't wait to see Part 2. 

Mark Harmon in The Deliberate Stranger.  He played the notorious serial killer, Ted Bundy.  

I've changed over to Tru TV, 48 Hours etc.  The criminal mind intrigues me.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 10, 2008)

amy - I LOVE 48 hours - that show is very intriguing!!!!  

Every now and then I'll watch a lifetime movie if it's true.  I'm a FoodTV junkie but I love stuff like 48 hours and some other stuff on History/Biography channels.  One time, last summer, I had to leave the house because my husband was watching Christmas in July Lifetime movies - I just said.....suuuuuckeeeeeeeeer!!!!  There were a bunch of beer bottles beside him so maybe he just didn't have the coordination to change the channel   (j/k actually, I do wish he had been drunk )


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 11, 2008)

pdswife said:


> I've been watching ARMY WIVES  it's pretty good.



DW watched Arm Wives one night, she said she liked it but didn't find the women very realistic in their roles. It is a fairly new show, so maybe the actress' will grow into their roles over time.

Myself, I agree Lifetime hates men so I hate em right back.


----------



## *amy* (Jun 11, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> amy - I LOVE 48 hours - that show is very intriguing!!!!
> 
> _*I also like A&E - the unscripted no actors/real people crime/mystery stories.*_
> 
> Every now and then I'll watch a lifetime movie if it's true. I'm a FoodTV junkie but I love stuff like 48 hours and some other stuff on History/Biography channels. One time, last summer, I had to leave the house because my husband was watching Christmas in July Lifetime movies - I just said.....suuuuuckeeeeeeeeer!!!! There were a bunch of beer bottles beside him so maybe he just didn't have the coordination to change the channel  (j/k actually, I do wish he had been drunk )


 
 K'elf. He was probably cryin' in his beer & trying to hide the Kleenex. 

The true stories, I find the most compelling. Not sure if they were on Lifetime, but, some I recall:

A story about the Menedez brothers.
Dungeons & Dragons? Billionaire Boy's Club? - w Blythe Danner


Scott & Lacy Peterson story. Can't think of the actual name of the movie.

If you missed MB in The Betty Broderick Story: A Woman Scorned, it's excellent (imo).


----------



## luvs (Jun 11, 2008)

TATTRAT said:


> luvs hun, it's not like that. The boys are boys.
> 
> I am more then sure some gals, and guys, will weigh in.


 
oh, i'm jokin, too. i know some guys hate that network.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 11, 2008)

*amy* said:


> If you missed MB in The Betty Broderick Story: A Woman Scorned, it's excellent (imo).



I've seen that one!

I do believe they occasionally show a movie weighted the "other way".  But you guys can look at it this way...we women are emotional beings.  If we watch a movie where the man is a schmuck, the woman gets revenge, that may be "enough" to make us feel better....versus um...acting out... 

Oh, and to do ANY of those things I'd have to stand on a chair, which sort of takes the anger out of the equation.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 11, 2008)

Yea, but I wanna see movies where the woman is a schmuck and for once she doesn't get away with it and the man gets revenge!
After reading the news lately, seems more like it is just giving people ideas... LOL.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 11, 2008)

Awww, c'mon guys..... you are being way too hard on Lifetime....
washed up actors need _someplace_ to work


----------



## luvs (Jun 11, 2008)

yeah!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 11, 2008)

Soo true!


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Awww, c'mon guys..... you are being way too hard on Lifetime....
> washed up actors need _someplace_ to work


I thought that is what Applebees is for.


----------



## quicksilver (Jun 11, 2008)

Stopped watching the channel, who knows how long ago, when the length of commercials were twice as long as the show and could watch 2 RR episodes during commercials (30 min. meals including commercials) in the length of a Lifetime movie. And resented further cause I don't watch RR either.
Right on, Pacanis.
Looking at the Sunday Paper TV schedule, this is what it said for Sunday, 8pm; PRIME (2005) (HD) Meryl Streep. Premiere. (CC) 720885.  How can that be? I've seen that movie before. Did they think I'd forget in 3 years. Was it that much a BOMB? I remember it. So what's up with that?
Whoppi can keep her channel. She don't need my pittence.​


----------



## pacanis (Jun 11, 2008)

GB said:


> I thought that is what Applebees is for.


 
Aspiring, washed up.....
Guess they go out the same way they came in.

BTW, GB..... Got a line on which Applebees is Joanna Kerns working at? I always had a thing for her when she did Growing Pains.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 11, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Aspiring, washed up.....
> Guess they go out the same way they came in.
> 
> BTW, GB..... Got a line on which Applebees is Joanna Kerns working at? I always had a thing for her when she did Growing Pains.



Good to know I am not alone!


----------



## luvs (Jun 11, 2008)

okay. now i AM throwing in the towel cause some people just don't know when to quit.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 11, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> Good to know I am not alone!


 

I can tell you she's probably been in five LMN movies....
But I couldn't name one


----------



## quicksilver (Jun 11, 2008)

Ha, ha, ha, ha, ah!

You started it LUVS!​


----------



## luvs (Jun 11, 2008)

yeah, & like a grown adult, i said enough.
i asked favorites. don't see you listing favorites, just laughing at dim-witted lack of humor.


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 12, 2008)

I like some Lifetime movies.  I can't think of any favorites.  As for you guys, you have Spike TV, so it balances out a little.  I have to admit I like some of the stuff on Spike too.  

Barbara


----------



## luvs (Jun 12, 2008)

okay, me, too. i like spike. .


----------

